# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  κακαρικι επιθετικο,αντικοινονικο|βο ηθηστε

## Αλκης

Καλησπερα σας.
Πριν 1 εβδομαδα περιπου πειρα ενα παπαγαλο μεσαιου μεγεθους(κακαρικι) το οποιο μου παρουσιαζει προβληματα οπως:
-Τσιμπαει συνεχεια
-Δεν κελαηδαει

Προσπαθησα με διαφορα τεχνασματα να το κανω να γινει φιλικο μαζι μου 
π.χ. περασα αρκετες ωρες μαζι του,προσπαθησα να το ταΐσω απο το χερι μου κλπ...αλλα και παλι τιποτα!

Τι θα μπορουσα να κανω;Εχω προβληματιστει...

----------

